# 400# Doe



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I killed a 400# doe today. Not really but she felt that heavy after dragging her. She actually weighed 115#. They can't stand it when you shoot them in the head.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice work, Chris.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Congradulations, you should get a deer cart saves the back makes gettn em out easier.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats chris,hope you are doing well!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Chris you still seein a fair amount of deer? They sure slowed down up my way. I reckon the full moon ain'nt helpn matters any. Just wondered how they were movn down in your neck of the woods?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I would love to get some meat. I used to hunt here(local) but got moved to to MI(alpena) by the wife(her family home). Lots of deer, lots of hunters, lots of drunks with guns, more "old boy" chit up there than I could believe. Came back and everywhere seems private. I tried the club thing. BS.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

The deer are still moving and still chaseing, when the dogs are'nt hot on their tails. I know what you mean about the clubs rattler, I belong to one and sometimes wish I didn't or maybe some of the ones in it were'nt. Virginia has LOTS of public land to hunt. Aroun lake gaston there is about 40,000 acres for us to hunt and they have plenty deer.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

chriscustom said:


> The deer are still moving and still chaseing, when the dogs are'nt hot on their tails. I know what you mean about the clubs rattler, I belong to one and sometimes wish I didn't or maybe some of the ones in it were'nt. Virginia has LOTS of public land to hunt. Aroun lake gaston there is about 40,000 acres for us to hunt and they have plenty deer.


I don't hunt with dogs, don't have anything against though. I am for any thing that is legal as far as hunting. I was talking to the biologist at Quantico saturday who agreed rut was over and to start hunting a good food source which for us is acorns.
I too tried the hunt club thing and didn't care for it. I would imagine if you could keep it small would be better. Problem land is expensive to lease thus more people thus more issues.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Agree sndflee. i did see a buck chaseing this morning in suffolk


----------

